# Press Release - Street Dream Detail's Wash [email protected]



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

this is our second detail kit build by a pro detail specifically for their clients.

Our first was built for Aaron from 3LG in WA. Aaron approached us a few years back with the idea to have a kit so his customers can come to us for the products that he recommended for upkeep before his next job for the client.








3LG Basic Wash Kit

Now I'm proud to announce [email protected] Dreams Detail's Kit.

Again the same idea here a maintenance kit for his clients to use on their vehicles. Take a look at the kit.









Street Dreams Detail's Wash Kit


----------

